# Texting for seniors



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ATD At The Doctors
BTW Bring The Wheelchair
BYOT Bring Your Own Teeth
FWIW Forgot Where I Was
GGPBL Gotta Go, Pacemaker Battery Low
GHA Got Heartburn Again
HGBM Had Good Bowel Movement
IMHAO Is My Hearing Aid On?
TL Talk Louder
WAITT Who Am I Talking To?
WTP Where’s The Prunes?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use them all lol


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL - Limping Out Later?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

LOL - Lots Of Laxative?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

PML - Pissed Myself Lots.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

ROFL Rolling on floor leaking
LMFAO Losing my faculties all over


----------

